# Need help deciding on a women's specific bike



## Dana510 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok so I am looking at two NEW bikes but they are both older models. The first bike is an '07 Lemond Alpe D'Huez Women's for $1200. I know all about Lemond not being in business with Trek at this point but believe Trek will honor any warranties. The Lemond bike has better components than the other bike I am considering. Where I checked this bike out it was not possible to ride it outside. 

The other bike is an '08 Cannondale 613 for $1000. I rode this bike and compared to what I was riding in the past it was great. My biggest concern is the components on the Cannondale are not as nice but I am new to riding and wonder if it matters that much. I am super fit so I am already riding hard even on the crappy bike I have so I know the bike will be used. I plan on getting in at least two 40 mile rides during the week as well as a couple shorter rides during the week, time and weather permitting.

Does anyone know anything about either bike? Please help!!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I presume its a Six13 6 with Tiagra? I would definitely prefer the new 10-speed 105 to Tiagra. With Tiagra you're likely to get the upgrade itch.

Although you couldn't ride it, are you sure the LeMond fits you?


----------



## Dana510 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was able to get on the bike in the store where you pseudo ride it so it seems like a good fit. I wasn't able to change gears obviously so I wasn't able to see how much better it handles. I am going to see if I can ride it before making a decision (the problem was that the parking lot where they sell the Lemond is a nightmare and very dangerous). The Tiagra is a '08 vs. the '07 105 does that make a difference in handling at all?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Dana510 said:


> The Tiagra is a '08 vs. the '07 105 does that make a difference in handling at all?


The 2007 has 10-speed 105 components (at least according to Bikepedia). Which means it's interchangeable with Ultegra and Dura Ace components as stuff wears out.

2008 Tiagra is still 9-speed. Much less interchangeability.

Tiagra is fine, but I'd much rather have the 105.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dana510 said:


> I was able to get on the bike in the store where you pseudo ride it so it seems like a good fit. I wasn't able to change gears obviously so I wasn't able to see how much better it handles. I am going to see if I can ride it before making a decision (the problem was that the parking lot where they sell the Lemond is a nightmare and very dangerous). The Tiagra is a '08 vs. the '07 105 does that make a difference in handling at all?


Is it possible for you to take the bike out on the street? Maybe around the block or something? 

I agree with jorgy. I think the 105 components would be better than the Tiagra.


----------

